# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Growing Calea Z.....

## ethan_hines

Are there any oieronauts that actualy grow thier own "Dream Herb"(If so can you give your country)? I found an acticle online that describes this plant as bullet proof as they come  ::bowdown::

----------


## ethan_hines

If this plant is as hearty as they say I'm gona plant some. PS I'm not from the state of LA where it is banned.

----------


## stnicka

> If this plant is as hearty as they say I'm gona plant some. PS I'm not from the state of LA where it is banned.



LA you mean louisiana or los angelos

----------


## Supernova

it's illegal in Louisiana
and Los Angeles is a city

----------


## cygnus

just know that it's very very hard to grow from seed, but if you get a cutting it should be pretty resilient. the seeds are really tiny.

----------


## moe007

> PS I'm not from the state of LA where it is banned.







> LA you mean louisiana or los angelos



*state*

----------


## stnicka

> *state*



alrigth chill honest mistake, didnt think bout it

----------


## jstrachan100

These plants grow so easily! I don't even have to water them. I live around Albuquerque NM. Gets to be in the high 90's to freezing, and I'm at a mile high elevation.

----------


## evildoctor

Some on line retailers sell live plants also, therefore you can grow the plant at home but dont have to bother with seedlings.

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

I grow my own. they are very forgiving easy plants to grow. I love mine.

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

> These plants grow so easily! I don't even have to water them. I live around Albuquerque NM. Gets to be in the high 90's to freezing, and I'm at a mile high elevation.



Hey, when you say freezing you mean below forty degrees right. I have moved mine in during winter months. I realize there is a climate difference between here and there. So my question is is how cold does it get durning winter months? Do you think mine would survive outside in a tennessee winter? Any suggestions? I would rather not kill them. Thanks

----------


## jstrachan100

As long as the base is woody, and not a young plant they will be dormant and the leaves will fall off, but will come back in the spring. However if you have the ability to bring them indoors for the winter you could continue to harvest the leaves all year long. Here is a link for growing your calea zacatechichi.

http://ethnobotany.suite101.com/arti...a_zacatechichi

----------


## stnicka

what exactly does it do again i know theres a thread about it but could someone just tell me
also where can i get it, i want to grow it but i dont want to order seeds off the internet or anything like that cause my parents would think its drugs, i couldnt tell them otherwise

----------


## jstrachan100

Hmmmmmmm.......if you don't want to buy the plant off of ebay or other websites. I would go to a local nursery and ask if they can order the plant for you.

----------


## stnicka

> Hmmmmmmm.......if you don't want to buy the plant off of ebay or other websites. I would go to a local nursery and ask if they can order the plant for you.



i was gonna ask my Ag teacher, do you think he would do it?
it isnt illegal right?

----------


## jstrachan100

Definitely not illegal in California. Anytime you want to know the legal status on a plant you can consult www.erowid.org Here is the link specifically talking about Calea Zacatechichi. http://www.erowid.org/plants/calea_z...ichi_law.shtml and this is what it says if you don't feel like going there. 


Un-Scheduled
Calea zacatechichi is uncontrolled in the United States. This means all parts of the plant and its extracts are legal to cultivate, buy, possess, and distribute (sell, trade or give) without a license or prescription. If sold as a supplement, sales must conform to U.S. supplement laws. If sold for consumption as a food or drug, sales are regulated by the FDA.

U.S. STATE LAW #
Louisiana #
Effective Aug 8, 2005 (signed into law Jun 28, 2005) Louisiana Act No 159 makes 40 plants illegal, including Calea zacatechichi, when intended for human consumption. The law specifically excludes the "possession, planting, cultivation, growing, or harvesting" of these plants if used "strictly for aesthetic, landscaping, or decorative purposes." (Text of HLS_05RS-52 and Update June 2005)

So.....if you live anywhere other than Louisiana, you are good to go.

----------


## stnicka

> Definitely not illegal in California. Anytime you want to know the legal status on a plant you can consult www.erowid.org Here is the link specifically talking about Calea Zacatechichi. http://www.erowid.org/plants/calea_z...ichi_law.shtml and this is what it says if you don't feel like going there. 
> 
> 
> Un-Scheduled
> Calea zacatechichi is uncontrolled in the United States. This means all parts of the plant and its extracts are legal to cultivate, buy, possess, and distribute (sell, trade or give) without a license or prescription. If sold as a supplement, sales must conform to U.S. supplement laws. If sold for consumption as a food or drug, sales are regulated by the FDA.
> 
> U.S. STATE LAW #
> Louisiana #
> Effective Aug 8, 2005 (signed into law Jun 28, 2005) Louisiana Act No 159 makes 40 plants illegal, including Calea zacatechichi, when intended for human consumption. The law specifically excludes the "possession, planting, cultivation, growing, or harvesting" of these plants if used "strictly for aesthetic, landscaping, or decorative purposes." (Text of HLS_05RS-52 and Update June 2005)
> ...



i do not, so the question comes down to
will my ag teacher get it for me, other than that i could grow it at my house
hmmm if i end up near a nursery tho i will ask around

----------


## trev

i'm really ignorant when it comes to plants and biology. if i were to grow this plant, to consume it (regardless of method) do i just take leaves off of the plant, and prepare them as desired? i see '20x' or '10x' extract for sale which would seem to indicate that simply removing the leaves for consumption is comparatively ineffective..

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

> i'm really ignorant when it comes to plants and biology. if i were to grow this plant, to consume it (regardless of method) do i just take leaves off of the plant, and prepare them as desired? i see '20x' or '10x' extract for sale which would seem to indicate that simply removing the leaves for consumption is comparatively ineffective..



The leaves are enough if you are clear & sincere with your intent. A clear and unwavering intent is sufficient. I have used the extracts & not had as good as success with the plant as I have had with smoking the leaves. 

I also experience good results without ingesting the plant at all. You might ask the spirit, inteligence or power of the plant for assistance.  

Even if you do not believe in that all results come from your beliefs.  

Believe that you can & you will. Believe in the support the plants offer & they will help you. 

"Whether you think you can or you cant; either way you are right" Henry Ford

Choose wisely & may you find that which you seek. Blessed Be

----------


## trev

Hijo - what i meant was, do i simply remove the leaves and then prepare them according to the method of consumption (for me, likely smoking)?

though, it seems you answered my question in your post. 
i just grind the leaves down and place them in a bowl like i would with certain other substances?

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

> Hijo - what i meant was, do i simply remove the leaves and then prepare them according to the method of consumption (for me, likely smoking)?
> 
> though, it seems you answered my question in your post. 
> i just grind the leaves down and place them in a bowl like i would with certain other substances?



if you want to smoke them you need to dry them out. I usually leave them in a cool dry clean space for about 24-48hrs.

----------


## trev

ah okay, thanks

----------


## Ozzi99

Does the tea really taste as bad as people say? + How well does this stuff really work?

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

I think I might try to grow some when Spring rolls around, but I'm still kind of on the fence about drinking it as a tea though...I get paranoid about ingesting plants that I haven't seen others try without harm.

Anyone here use it on a regular basis?

----------


## Albion

This shit is so fucking bitter.

I made tea of it, been drinking it for a few nights in a row now, with nice results, but man, this shit is bitter.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

> This shit is so fucking bitter.
> 
> I made tea of it, been drinking it for a few nights in a row now, with nice results, but man, this shit is bitter.



How much Calea do you use to make one cup of tea, and how many cups do you drink before you see results?

Also, what results do you get?

----------


## jstrachan100

I have noticed that the home grown leaves are not nearly as bitter as the leaves bought online. Also have a much better experience smoking the leaves rather than drinking it. I smoke 1 teaspoon out of an apple. If I decide to drink it I usually use about 2  table spoons worth......and I don't get the same desired affect. In my opinion drinking it is a waste......A.) Tastes worse. B.) Use more. C.) Less effective.

----------


## tommo

I tried growing this from seed.  Exactly how it says on every site etc.  Not a single fucking seed sprouted!  Apparently they are VERY unreliable in regards to germination rates.  Like 1 in a 100 sprout or something.  Plus they get root rot easily when young.
I'm gonna order a plant though.  I live in Australia too since you asked.  Good climate for it.

----------


## tommo

YES I got a plant!  So happy right now!

How big do you reckon I should let it grow before I harvest some leaves?
And also how many leaves to take?

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

You will need a stout hand full of leaves. This is the traditional way to dose the plant. More than likely you will need to let it grow 2 feet or so too harvest a significant dose. Or you can pull off two leaves every couple of weeks untill you have a dose, if you can't wait any longer  ... that is what I did when I got my first plants.

----------


## tommo

cool, thanks for that!

----------


## tommo

Ok guys it seems my plant does not like the weather atm lol
It is Autumn here but it feels like Winter.
My plant grew pretty fast after I pruned it a bit.  But then the weather got terrible and it's basically not growing.  Or obviously just very slowly.

The stems are also very woody, if I look at other pictures the stems are green and soft looking.
Is this just due to the extremely cold weather?  Would it be alright to bring it inside?  I don't really wanna screw with the cycle of the plant by suddenly bringing it in to a warm climate.  I feel like I should let it stay dormant throughout the winter.

----------


## Motley

Can someone tell me about his plant please? It intrigues me, and when I googled it nothing of interest came up. Is it like a drug like marijuana or what is it?

----------


## Albion

> How much Calea do you use to make one cup of tea, and how many cups do you drink before you see results?
> 
> Also, what results do you get?



I got one of those things: 

I'd just fill it up, and leave it in the tea for a while.

----------


## DpsBob

> The leaves are enough if you are clear & sincere with your intent. A clear and unwavering intent is sufficient. I have used the extracts & not had as good as success with the plant as I have had with smoking the leaves. 
> 
> I also experience good results without ingesting the plant at all. You might ask the spirit, inteligence or power of the plant for assistance.

----------


## wackygoose

Ive been wanting to try Calea but im a newbie yet, wont this be bad for me? I mean I only had two Lucid Dreams and im having a bad time remembering my dreams, even using a Dream Journal.

----------


## tommo

I wouldn't turn to any external help yet, besides advice of course.
It won't directly be bad for you, but if you don't get at least a few LD's by yourself, you won't have enough dedication.  Dedication is key to lucid dreaming on a regular basis.
After you learn more about how LD'ing works, then you should try some different herbs etc.

That's my opinion anyway.

----------


## kauff

I heard that you have to soak the seeds before you harvest it, I live in dorms at my college and I want to grow it, but I think that my room is too small and I don't have enough space by my window to grow. I think what I am going to do is buy an ounce for a site that i found and they said that there will be quite a few seeds in an ounce so i'll smoke off that ounce until the plants are ready to start harvesting leaves. I am going to wait until next fall when I have my own apartment though. I already had some trouble with my RA here thinking that I smoke weed so I don't want to give her any more reason to search my room (such as a plant growing in my window thats a couple feet tall). I know that buying the leaves online is pretty cheap though, at least where I was looking. I don't remember the name of the site but it seemed pretty legit.

----------


## tommo

Good luck getting the plant to grow from seed.

----------


## purpleprincess1

ethan_hines hey I'm from england and my calea zacatechichi seems to be bullet proof at the moment.  :smiley:  I read the same aricle you mentioned which prompted me to buy a cutting already in alittle soil. Iv had it now a few months and it doing excelent! Minimal water and lots of light. I switch between natural and led grow lights to compensate for dull days.

----------


## ethan_hines

> ethan_hines hey I'm from england and my calea zacatechichi seems to be bullet proof at the moment.  I read the same aricle you mentioned which prompted me to buy a cutting already in alittle soil. Iv had it now a few months and it doing excelent! Minimal water and lots of light. I switch between natural and led grow lights to compensate for dull days.



Don't take this the wrong way but I am glad for you that the worst tasting plant know to our species is growing and doing well for you  ::wink::

----------


## JackShithourri

> Can someone tell me about his plant please? It intrigues me, and when I googled it nothing of interest came up. Is it like a drug like marijuana or what is it?



Apparently it has a mild stoning effect but is no canabis substitute.  It's used mainly as a aid to lucid dreaming increasing the vividness of dreams and dream recall.

Chontal medicine men refer to this plant as thle-pela-kano, meaning "leaf of God". They use dreams induced by calea zacatechichi to determine the cause of illnesses and to determine the location of lost or distant people. It is also used to stimulate the appetite and as a medicinal herb



  Here's a "beginners guide" from erowid Erowid Experience Vaults: Calea zacatechichi - The Beginner's Guide - 12224 (a great place for info on entheogens herbs if unfamiliar). 

I havn't tried it yet so can't say anything from personnal experience have got some on the way though, will be interesting to see any improvements.

----------


## EmoScreamo

I'm a Kraut and I grow the Calea-Kraut. 

The most important thing is to get a seller you trust. I ordered one plant at ebay and grew it for 2 years. Finally I had to find out that it is no calea but fake-calea which resembles the real herb. 
There is one famous ethnobotanical supply in germany I trust and I ordered a plant (I was very lucky as the calea is most of the time out of stock). 

During the summer times I have the plant in front of  my house, in the winter I have it inside my house. 

If you have spidermites, don't hesitate to use something like methiocarb. After 30 days you may consume the plant again. 

I tried growing from seeds once, it didn't work but I heared from someone who succeeded. It seems to depend on the quality of the seeds, maybe they have to be very fresh? 

Spreading from cuttings is quite easy, just cut a 3-4 inch long cutting, place it in water and wait until roots appear. Set it into soil.

----------


## Lahzo

I was just thinking about growing some Calea Z, to be honest. I can bring them indoors where it's a pretty steady 70 degrees Fahrenheit. I live in Northeast Ohio so the outdoors is not an option, coming Winter, anyways. Thanks for the links.  :smiley:

----------

